# Tortoises pacing back and forth



## byerssusan (Nov 5, 2011)

As I have been trying to research....I came across this , and I believe someone here asked why their tortoise paced back and forth. So I thought this might be interesting to them. And everyone else for that matter.

http://www.pugetsoundaazk.org/2009Conference/conferenceSchedule_files/richendollar.htm

At least I found one study of some kind being done *S*


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 5, 2011)

very interesting! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 5, 2011)

Your very welcome. I am finding all sorts of diff info from so so many sites. Bits and pieces here and there which I am saving. SO between what I find and the info I get from the more experienced ones here..I should be able to raise a nice smooth healthy tort. Hopefully


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting study. Food for thought.

I wonder if it ever occurred to them that some of them just pace a lot. I wonder if they factored in the possibility of her being gravid and searching for suitable nest sites. I have one female who paces a lot in one section of the enclosure. She certainly does not do it based on the number of "visitors". The other adults in this pen do not engage in any pacing ever. She does seem to do it more when its the dry season and she's got eggs to drop.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 5, 2011)

My two male sulcatas are total opposites ..Tiny never paces he moves around the enclosure based on need...Tony on the other hand walks the perimeter of his enclosure like he's training for the Olympics....does a lap or two takes a bite of food ..takes another few laps...He does it all day...He did the same thing when he was outside..I watch him on the CCTV in the enclosure ..He goes at it for a few hrs straight before taking a breather..


Good thing about it is when I change the hay substrate at the end of the week in Tony's enclosure...it all powder....from his pacing ...so I just sweep it up..


----------

